# Retiring at 62 ..



## swamp hunter (Dec 7, 2016)

Everyting is paid for except day to day bills and auto insurance , Elec , Food ect.
I can cut most of that in half. Got maybe $180 K and $ 800 / 1 K in SS. monthly. Live cheap , have a million Rounds , all the guns I need , and want to move to the Camp.
Collect SS at 62..Wife is getting old and I'm getting tired of work. My Customers are dying  , moving or quitting them self's. Income is on a slow decline..so is ambition , mine.
For anybodys that's did this...what say you ?
Is retirement keeping you happy , is that much money enough ? Like I said I live cheap , maybe 800 a grand a month keeps me going now with no problems. 
Dad passed at 56 , Brother at 54 , Bro killed himself with booze so don't think that counts but my Kin have never made it past 80 , men anyways.
I live for hunting and fishing..my camp has mucho.
My plan...new big honkin 5th wheel to live in , Shocks for the 1984CJ 7 woods rig , new boat seats..that's kinda it.
What say you..


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 7, 2016)

Gopher it if you can.
Do you have a plan to deal with health care costs as they increase?
Is your wife willing to greet at Wally World for giggles and discounts?


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 7, 2016)

If you own your place in Naples I'm sure if you sold out that would bring some nice money, could probably move up to north FL or south GA and do well.


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 7, 2016)

i'm counting on Medicare for the most part but I'm not a Keep me alive at any cost kinda guy. Yes the Naples place is paid for but it's a part of the $$ equations..
180 K total for Investment or to spend and 8 to 1 K a month SS. Big Honkin 5 th wheel  on 5 ares, everything paid for.
Wife,s not doing crap..barely washes the dishes...


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 7, 2016)

My dad went early and things were great for about twenty years as he never thought he would make it but 10-15.

He died this year at 88 and was pretty much broke. The only problem is My mom sure could use that extra money if he would have waited to 65 and I have to help to make ends meet.

their issue was created by my mom being ten years younger though. She has to scratch by starting at broke.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2016)

It was worth it to me. By a forevermore long shot.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 7, 2016)

What if you lose your lease?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2016)

oops1 said:


> What if you lose your lease?





If you`re talking to me, I don`t have a lease. And don`t need one.


----------



## georgiarebel6165 (Dec 7, 2016)

Have read retirement isn't at what age, but at what level of comfort.  Money isn't everything, it will depend on how frugal you are willing to live.  There will always be something you'll want or need (nature of the beast)

I have a minimum retirement age I must meet to reap all benefits, but its something I think about everyday.  Would do it tomorrow if I could.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> If you`re talking to me, I don`t have a lease. And don`t need one.



I was asking the OP.. He mentioned moving to camp and I assumed it was his hunting lease.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 7, 2016)

One thing about my dad running out of money....by time he run out, he couldn't have cared less as his biggest problem was making it to the toilet. 

You get to a point that ten cents is no different than 10 million.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 7, 2016)

Are you buying a new 5th wheel out of that money? I'd try and keep my house for awhile just in case things don't work out. Is your wife willing to live there if you go first?

I've read about couples who sold their house and became full time campers only to regret it. Friends we know did this but when he died his wife had to make different living arrangements.

I think I would be OK living in a 5th wheel. I might would built a Yurt or something to escape the 5th wheel as a man cave.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 7, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> One thing about my dad running out of money....by time he run out, he couldn't have cared less as his biggest problem was making it to the toilet.
> 
> You get to a point that ten cents is no different than 10 million.



That is something to consider. Also the ability of the 5th wheel to meet the needs as you grow older. How far away is available healthcare or a hospital from the Camp? 
Many folks move away to retire but sometimes return to be near the hospital and doctors.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2016)

I retired at 62. The business environment I was in at the time and all the stupid regulations and laws was something I did not need. I bought a few head of cattle and never looked back.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2016)

I might add, you need something to do.


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 7, 2016)

7 Miles to the nearest Hospital. Only Family is very small and moving to either Carolinas or Georgia when my LEO son retires in 10.
I have beside the 5th wheel a 24x26 Shop and a fully equipped bathroom with full shower and bunk beds...not hurting for room.
Bride is good.. She don,t care bout nothing but warm , comfortable and fed regular....TV works .Heck , I'm the guy that sleeps with the 30/30 out the window aimed at the deer trail down the Dim road.
Lease is 93 Thousand acres of 30 year old Dog Club. If they cut it up I'd still be ok, no worry's there.
5th wheel is used, like new , Recliners , Flat Screen ect.
I'm looking to die Broke but spend the next 10 / 15 /20 slipping thru the woods and snatchin Bream off the Bed, Gigging Bullfrogs when I'm drinkin..


----------



## georgiarebel6165 (Dec 7, 2016)

swamp hunter said:


> 7 Miles to the nearest Hospital. Only Family is very small and moving to either Carolinas or Georgia when my LEO son retires in 10.
> I have beside the 5th wheel a 24x26 Shop and a fully equipped bathroom with full shower and bunk beds...not hurting for room.
> Bride is good.. She don,t care bout nothing but warm , comfortable and fed regular....TV works .Heck , I'm the guy that sleeps with the 30/30 out the window aimed at the deer trail down the Dim road.
> Lease is 93 Thousand acres of 30 year old Dog Club. If they cut it up I'd still be ok, no worry's there.
> ...



If you die Broke, (unless you've got someone you want to pass it down to) you've figured it out 

Uncle Sugar will find a way to tax you even after you are gone


----------



## REUSSERY (Dec 8, 2016)

Swamp hunter….    While you have the health and vitality to enjoy life and leisure, you should go for it. If it really becomes necessary, you can always get a little part time job somewhere close by, or do a guided hunt or fishing  event every so often to make extra $$.   I tell you I have the same plan (I just 58, so I have a couple years to go) when the time comes, I’m punching out and not looking back. My dad retired at 57, he lived well and enjoyed hunting and fishing well into his late 70’s. He died at 86 and he told me not long before his death that he had absolutely no regrets with how he raised us and retired at a young age. My mother is still going at 86 and doing well. Like my folks, you have the basics covered, home paid off and no outstanding debt. All of my brothers and sisters are now retired (I’m the baby) and they all say the same thing my folks said, it just doesn’t take as much $$ to live in retirement as it did when you worked every day. Life occurs at a slower more controllable pace and you are not as stressed and unhealthy as when you are pounding along in the rat race everyday…  Go man , enjoy what life still has to offer you…  never look back, I’d be willing to bet you’ll never regret your decision.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 8, 2016)

What took you so long


----------



## rayjay (Dec 8, 2016)

If you haven't done it add up your checkbook/expenses for the past year and see what you really have spent. It always surprises me how much it costs to live with groceries, insurance, meds,  property taxes, yada yada yada.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 8, 2016)

I think your question has been answered. I retired bout 5 yrs ago for medical reasons. Being frugal has been the key. The construction industry was good to me, but I wish I could have worked a few more years. To begin with, it was nice !! No plans or appointments day in and day out. Now, I find a lot of days to be boring. It gets old doing stuff by yourself all the time. If you don't have any buddies that live close by, ya need to find ya a couple. All the guys that I use to hang with are older and not able or care to get out like they use to, or dying out !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 8, 2016)

One more thing......you said something about medicare. It does pay 80% most of the time. Being in a small town, the co-pay at the Dr office depends on the service per visit which usually amounts to 10-15 bucks. Medicines are another story !! If for some reason you need some sort of "high dollar" stuff, you will want to look at some sort of insurance for them since they aint covered, you may already know.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 8, 2016)

swamp hunter said:


> i'm counting on Medicare for the most part



I contemplated retirement at 62 but cant afford private healthcare expenses. You probably already know it but Medicare is not available until you are 65 yo or have been disabled for 2 years.

Something else you may want to consider is building a shed (or yurt) as someone mentioned. IMO a camper is not sufficient room for storing all of a couples _stuff_. You will also need somewhere to have a washer/dryer, freezer, tools, seasonal clothing, etc.

If you can do it I say go for it.


----------



## mattech (Dec 8, 2016)

One thing is you need a buffer for unexpected expenses. What if the camper burns and somehow insurance won't cover it, do you have the funds to replace it? What if after a year of living the life you think you wanted ends up not being the life you want? Can you afford to buy a new place? I'm not trying to say don't do it, because I sure nuff would love to give it a try, but just be sure you are covered Incase plans change. You don't want to start a new life at 70 years old.


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 8, 2016)

Medical is my biggest worry. Wife is already on Medicare.
I've bout got everything I need and a big shop to store it in. Prop. taxes are 400 a year after I sell 4 other properties I own.
No Real friends where I'm at now cause they already moved away.
Got a couple friends near my Camp for huntin and fishing but me and the Bride are kinda loners anyways. She's 7 years older than me and I'll be lucky to get another 10 out of her.
For 20K I can get a heck of a 5th wheel and already have a Cook room / Dining room 18x12 built next to the exsisting RV I have.
Food is pretty cheap , not much 2 non picky folks won't eat and the woods are loaded with game.
I figure $300 a week or $1,200 monthly will do us real nice. I get that from SS, add in 180000 Thousand for beer and I should be ok.
I want to quit answering the phone and dealing with business and my customers are dieing off or moving anyways. Business has been real good to me but my income is slowly going away..no ambition to make my company grow anymore at 62.
What I have is what I will have forever....
PS , Camp is 10 miles from Kenton beach Fla. so plenty of good fishing and hunting.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 8, 2016)

If you haven't begun your SS let me give you a little info.
Any income you have before you begin you turn 62 and begin SS benefits will be counted against your max annual benefit.  My BD is 6/6 I worked part time from 1/1 to 6/1 made about 20K  had to pay around $2800 back.

As for retirement it is what you make it as far as staying busy.  Friend nailed it.  "it takes 3 or 4 months before you realize you don't get the weekends off anymore.

A couple of things.  It will take more income than you think.  You will have more time to spend money and you will find your self at the gun, tackle, boat store a lot.

You going to find yourself going to the eye doctor, dentist and family doctor more. A lot can happen before you hit the age of Medicare.  Plus then you will have at least the Part B premiums, drug coverage and supplemental coverage.

I am fortunate that my wife has an 80% pension and good "thrift saving plan" account and we remain on the FEHB Plan.  Which brings me to how well is your wife prepared for life without you.  The money from SS is a little better at 67 but you gotta live to get it.  If you think you gotta a good plan for both of you go for it.  

I am still working part time  3 days per week March thru October.  I like it that way as it keeps me out of the wife's ambitions.  Something you might want to consider after a while.


----------



## Cobra (Dec 9, 2016)

jimbo4116 said:


> If you haven't begun your SS let me give you a little info.
> Any income you have before you begin you turn 62 and begin SS benefits will be counted against your max annual benefit.  My BD is 6/6 I worked part time from 1/1 to 6/1 made about 20K  had to pay around $2800 back.
> 
> As for retirement it is what you make it as far as staying busy.  Friend nailed it.  "it takes 3 or 4 months before you realize you don't get the weekends off anymore.
> ...



I am hoping to retire too at age 62, two years from now. Did not think about the income before start. Thanks for the heads up. Have the same worries about what do I do with myself as I have worked starting in the summer of 1969. How do I just stop not having a schedule 5 or 6 days a week? Guess if I am lucky I will find out soon.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 9, 2016)

Once you reach 65 is a little late to "start" worrying about Medicare. Perspectives all change when you hit that "magic" date.
Better study up on what you need to do prior to then to be prepared. Your Doc visits are on part B and you will have to pay into that either through SS or pocket, which will indeed change your cash-on-hand. And, as mentioned, you should ever have to get high $$ drugs (so you can get up and get to the bathroom), you're gonna pay out your nose. Remember nothing's getting cheaper and if you wind up in a state facility later, it's gonna really not be nice. 
Things happen that we don't have any control over and seem to happen more quickly as we get older. Usually with greater consequences to boot. 180K won't go very far, and unless our new president elect can get congress on board....the coming changes mandated in Obama Care are going to drink your beer and eat your lunch for you.


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 9, 2016)

I went early, and have never looked back.
Just make sure you have your expenses covered.
Don't work any longer than you have to. But work as long as you need to.
Good luck.


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 9, 2016)

After much thought this is what I'm going to do...
Start collecting at 62..deposit right into a Wells Fargo account. My Hunting Pard runs a Branch that handles Millions every day.
Collect for 3 years and invest with him montly, that'll buy the new Big Honkin 5th wheel and any improvements I will need easily. Keep on working whenever I can or want. I can do $800 weekly just by working 3 days...cash , self employed.
Soon as I get Medicare in 4 years, sell the house and bail , sell 3 outher props I have as needed.
The Props I now have will just go up in value right nice...this is Naples Fla...
End up at the Camp full time at 65 on Medicare with maybe $250 K and SS.
Expenses bout $700 monthly.


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 9, 2016)

Living dream do it!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 9, 2016)

swamp hunter said:


> After much thought this is what I'm going to do...
> Start collecting at 62..deposit right into a Wells Fargo account. My Hunting Pard runs a Branch that handles Millions every day.
> Collect for 3 years and invest with him montly, that'll buy the new Big Honkin 5th wheel and any improvements I will need easily. Keep on working whenever I can or want. I can do $800 weekly just by working 3 days...cash , self employed.
> Soon as I get Medicare in 4 years, sell the house and bail , sell 3 outher props I have as needed.
> ...



Congrats


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 9, 2016)

Read your own sig line.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 10, 2016)

swamp hunter said:


> After much thought this is what I'm going to do...
> Start collecting at 62..deposit right into a Wells Fargo account. My Hunting Pard runs a Branch that handles Millions every day.
> Collect for 3 years and invest with him montly, that'll buy the new Big Honkin 5th wheel and any improvements I will need easily. Keep on working whenever I can or want. I can do $800 weekly just by working 3 days...cash , self employed.
> Soon as I get Medicare in 4 years, sell the house and bail , sell 3 outher props I have as needed.
> ...



You better re-think that one.  Basically every thing over $300 per week in earned income you will be penalize $1 for every $2.  So at $800 per week you will get docked $250 per week on you SS benefit. You are not going to see much gain at that rate.  

https://faq.ssa.gov/link/portal/340...k-and-get-social-security-retirement-benefits

Another question is are the taxes paid on you $250K?

Having been retired for quite a while I can tell you you are going to be living bare bones at $700 per month for expense.


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 10, 2016)

That $800 will be cash or local check so taxes will be very low if at all. No taxes are not accounted for on the $ 250k.
I kinda live Bare Bones now...just the way I roll.
If I wait till everything is perfect..I'll never retire , sometimes you just gotta make due...


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I might add, you need something to do.



This.

I'm still decades away from retiring, but everyone I talk to says the thing they missed most once they retired was the busyness of work.  

I'm hoping to retire early and have a little mini-farm and possibly manage some land.  Something that is low to no stress, and will allow me to play golf every day that I don't hunt.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 14, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> This.
> 
> I'm still decades away from retiring, but everyone I talk to says the thing they missed most once they retired was the busyness of work.
> 
> I'm hoping to retire early and have a little mini-farm and possibly manage some land.  Something that is low to no stress, and will allow me to play golf every day that I don't hunt.



WEll now is the time to be making plans.

As for the playing golf everyday you don't hunt and fish, been there done that.  I was playing 5 days a week and it became like a job.  As I have said before after a while you realize you don't get the weekends off.  

You guys talking about working off the books, be careful.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 14, 2016)

jimbo4116 said:


> WEll now is the time to be making plans.



This is true.  Fortunately, I was able to start with my first job out of college and feel like I'm well on my way with the 401(k).  I know things could change, but if the last 80 years hold true, I'll be fine once I get to 59.5.  Just working now on getting to where I can subtract years off of that number and live comfortably.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 14, 2016)

Don't wait to do important bucket list stuff until you are retired. A dire medical issue can hit with no warning. I know from personal experience. Bucket list was ticked off already.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 14, 2016)

I assume most of us who use electronic devices are aware of the availability of online Social Security statements.

You just need to go to the S.S. website, create an account. You can then see what you have contributed and see what benefit you will eligible for at various ages.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2016)

jimbo4116 said:


> You guys talking about working off the books, be careful.



In fact I would delete my post if I said that.

Good luck to you Swamp. Hope retirement is the dream you see it to be.


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 14, 2016)

I just began my 2nd retirement at 62. First was from the Army. I contemplated for a good while before discussing with the wife, but my "explanation" went fine. Lucky to have full medical from my military service and as the OP everything is paid for.

The wife turns the big 62 in 4-5 months and the plan is for her to collect as well. She has also said she wants to remain working, but her present job is not big $$. She quit the stressful (for her) banking job bout 8-9 yrs ago. So little to nothing lost with her teaching assistants job at the school a half mile away.

I wish the OP well with his decision and as with my military career and now, I say get out while the gettin is still good!


----------



## tad1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Swamp, it sounds to me like your decision is already made.  I tend to be pretty conservative in nature,  always thinking about all the infinite what if's.  It does seem that life flies by so quickly, I think that sucking the marrow out of it before its over is a good plan.  My granny was always one to have everything all perfectly planned out, she's been in a pretty nice and very expensive assisted living facility for the past few years, and I can't say that she is really happy or content.  Good luck and all the best to you!
          JT


----------



## Bob Shaw (Dec 16, 2016)

Swamp Hunter, the best advice I can give you is to go to a financial advisor. You may be able to collect on your wife Social Security until you file for yourself. The rules on that have changed recently so you need to check on it. I retired at 63, just before the market crash (you never know what's going to happen), but, fortunately I got a good retirement from work. I recommend everyone to retire as soon as they can afford it. One mistake a lot of people make is to pay everything off before they retire, think they got everything handled and then real life hits them. I structured mine so that at about 5 and 10 years after I retired I got things paid off. It was/is like getting a raise when inflation gets you. As my financial advisor told me, "it's not whether you can afford to retire now, it's whether you can afford to be retired 20 years from now". Medical is a big issue as you pointed out. My company carried insurance until I got on Medicare. Just as an example, one of my wife's last hospital bills was over $100,000 dollars. Without Medicare and company insurance, my retirement funds would have been wiped out.  If you get the financial part worked-out, retirement is great, I never looked back. Don't wait to do stuff, because you're never promised tomorrow. We did a lot of traveling and cruising, and now my wife's health is limiting what we can do. I'm really glad we did what we did when we could... no regrets.


----------



## littlewolf (Dec 16, 2016)

Why do you guys keep saying he needs to find something to do ? He is retiring to deer camp! Gonna hunt n fish n gig frogs til he croaks. Livin the dream!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> This.
> 
> I'm still decades away from retiring, but everyone I talk to says the thing they missed most once they retired was the busyness of work.
> 
> I'm hoping to retire early and have a little mini-farm and possibly manage some land.  Something that is low to no stress, and will allow me to play golf every day that I don't hunt.





Not me. Maybe it is because I was never really off call for nearly 25 years, and flinched every time it thundered and built a cloud in the southwest or the phone rang, or maybe it was because my wife and Lady never knew when I walked out that door that she might get that call every lineman`s wife dreads, but I can tell you now, I do not miss it one bit. I hunt, fish, grow 2 gardens a year, practice my primitives skills and do 3 events a year, take my Lady on a trip or two here and yonder, and I live every day to the absolute fullest. And I LOVE it. 

I also take orders from nobody, and suggestions only from a very select few, and pay attention to not much else. Life is better than good!


----------



## humdandy (Dec 16, 2016)

Do it!

I can retire at 54 years old.............my wife as 52..........I'll need to find another job for sure!!


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 16, 2016)

Brides health is already slipping , We've been getting her SS for a year now but it don't amount to much. Mine will keep us going.
Dad died at 56..I just turned 61 and my Huntin Pard  IS a Finance advisor with Wells Fargo.. I'll be talkin real hard to him come hunting camp for a week after Christmas.
I'm just trying to enjoy as much as I can...without going broke before I hit the ground like a 250 Boar hog.
You'll hear the Thump from your stand...


----------



## Milkman (Dec 25, 2016)

I know there is a limit of the amount SS allows a pensioner to make per year. Around $15 K.

Does this apply in the year you retire as well?   Example if someone retires in mid year after having made $30K does that $30K count or only the amount made_ after_ beginning the SS pension?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 25, 2016)

Do it. I just lost my best friend of 52 years last week, he was 59. The week before another great friend at 60. Both appeared healthy and their hearts quit. I'm 59 and I might just go ahead and hang it up.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2016)

I retired at 62 and have never regretted it. I think the key is having something to do when you retire. In my case it was beef cattle. The other key is having your retirement funded. I get SS, but I did not and still don't count on it.


----------



## TJay (Dec 25, 2016)

I retired at 59.  I had an outstanding opportunity and we were living debt free at that time so I pulled the trigger and don't regret it.  I am one of that small percentage of folks that collect a pension which helps.  Who knows what tomorrow brings?  A faint heart never won a fair maiden!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I know there is a limit of the amount SS allows a pensioner to make per year. Around $15 K.
> 
> Does this apply in the year you retire as well?   Example if someone retires in mid year after having made $30K does that $30K count or only the amount made_ after_ beginning the SS pension?



The answer is yes, that happened to me.  My birthday is 6/6. I had worked parttime for friend from Jan. till June. Applied for my SS in May.  I continued to work part time but cut back even further to meet the $1300 or so monthly max allowed out to the first of the next year.
I ended up having to give around $2800 back to SSA.

If your birthday is in the middle 6 months of the year you are better off to work until at least Nov. 1st.  If you are going to work partime after you start SS. You are going to lose 2 months of payments anyway. Example: My birhtdate 6/6.  My first month of benefits was July, I did not receive my first benefit deposit until the 2nd Wed. in August.

Best thing is to set up account with SS online. You can do that 3 months before your 62nd birthday.  Then make an appointment and go talk to an agent face to face.  Get them to explain to you how any earnings in a calendar year count against your SS Benefits in that year.

Good Luck.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Dec 25, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Do it. I just lost my best friend of 52 years last week, he was 59. The week before another great friend at 60. ....


Probably the strongest reason to retire early, we don't know how long we have here.  
It's a compromise of many factors, most have been mentioned. 
I waited until 66, seems about right for me, since I was enjoying my work up until the last day. 
Knowing how your time will be spent in retirement is key. That's where the enjoyment comes from, and will that enjoyment last as you age.
For me, I have several hobbies and have not worked down that list very far in the last three years. 
You have to weigh it all, and the uncertainty of life itself presses hard on us.. good luck, good health..


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 27, 2016)

Swamp , keep working you can't afford to retire without ending up on assistance . Living in an old travel trailer until you die is gonna get old quick . Get a job you enjoy doing .


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 3, 2017)

I would at least wait until 65 so that you can get your Medicare benefits.  One stay in the hospital and they are owning everything you have including that big old fifth wheeler.  Also, as others have stated, you have other $$$ going out even though on Medicare, not only for supplemental insurance but also you have to contend with the "donut hole" in your prescription coverage.  This is the time during the year when you have to pay 100% of your prescriptions until you reach the other side of the "donut hole".  Of course this is in the event that you have a lot or expensive prescriptions.  Point is money is going to go out alot faster than you think and alot more than the $700 your planning on.  I don't think it's worth the risk to retire at 62 unless you have some great private medical insurance.  Too much risk for 3 years of reward in my opinion.


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 3, 2017)

Life is too short.

Do it....!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 7, 2017)

jimbo4116 said:


> The answer is yes, that happened to me.  My birthday is 6/6. I had worked parttime for friend from Jan. till June. Applied for my SS in May.  I continued to work part time but cut back even further to meet the $1300 or so monthly max allowed out to the first of the next year.
> I ended up having to give around $2800 back to SSA.
> 
> If your birthday is in the middle 6 months of the year you are better off to work until at least Nov. 1st.  If you are going to work partime after you start SS. You are going to lose 2 months of payments anyway. Example: My birhtdate 6/6.  My first month of benefits was July, I did not receive my first benefit deposit until the 2nd Wed. in August.
> ...



Does this same scenario apply if you retired mid year at age 65 ?


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm gonna collect at 62 and invest with my Huntin Pard Advisor the whole of the SS for 3 years.
Contuie to work at a lower Tax bracket..under the max.
I'm Self employed so that's no problem.
Medicare kicks in at 65, Might go full time retirement then at the Camp.
Dad died at 56 , Bride's health I'm watching go down ,Affects me a lot at 61.
I realize my own mortality. How many more years am I going to be able to drag deer out of the swamp or run my johnboat up the creek.
I could sit on the porch and watch the garden grow if I'm still around at 80.
Won't need much then . Maybe you young bucks will drop off a fat doe every now and then
.
Also the Big Honkin 5th Wheel will be like new and attached to that will be a 12 x 24 AC Living room ,next a 12 x 16 outdoor cook room (already built )That's Rope lighting in it you see. , a 24 x 26 Metal shop and 10 by 24 Apt. with bunk beds and a full bath...a nice one.

Hard to see cause of the jeep in the way..but it's proper with a big wood deck. I build stuff


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 8, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Does this same scenario apply if you retired mid year at age 65 ?



I don't think so. But I am no expert.  The way I read the regs. you can earn up to $$41K the year you turn 66 (if that is your full retirement age).

 "In the year you reach full retirement age, you can earn up to $41,880 (in 2016) without having a reduction in benefits. However, if you exceed $41,880 in earnings,"

http://www.elderlawanswers.com/how-does-work-affect-your-social-security-payments--7154

I am turning 66 this year.  I have the opportunity to earn more the the 15K and still be part time.  I will be calling Social Security in the next few weeks to see.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 8, 2017)

jimbo4116 said:


> I don't think so. But I am no expert.  The way I read the regs. you can earn up to $$41K the year you turn 66 (if that is your full retirement age).
> 
> "In the year you reach full retirement age, you can earn up to $41,880 (in 2016) without having a reduction in benefits. However, if you exceed $41,880 in earnings,"
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link

I am thinking of retirement as soon as I turn 65. That will be in May of 2020. Gotta wait for Medicare unless Trumpcare comes up with an affordable option before then


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 8, 2017)

I retired at age 64  -  now 7 years ago and  wouldn't trade it for anything.  If you can do it.....do it !


----------



## one_shot (Jan 14, 2017)

I retired age 60 in 2014, wife retires at 59 April 2017.  Hunt, fish and camp sometimes all 3 at the same time. Staying busy, No boss or brownnosers.
Life is good!


----------



## Mr Warren (Jan 14, 2017)

I been retired for 19 yrs. and I turn 79 in a few days and my health has taken a turn for the worse lately so I can't use my boat to fish any more and can't go on long hikes like I love to do and quit hunting a long time ago. But - in the early years of my retirement, I did a lot of all the outdoor things I enjoy - so I'm glad I retired when I did. Built a bunch of great memories! 
  I am also one of the fortunate few who have a pension that allows me to be comfortable. 
  If you are financially secure - go for it!! Retire as soon as you can.


----------

